# ‘80s Ibanez Roadstar - $350 - Perth (Ottawa)



## 2manyGuitars

Even though the title says Yamaha, someone will snap this up quick.
If this weren’t so far outside the city, it would have been gone before I even saw it.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Lincoln

those guitars had a very nice neck on them. They fit me good. Hope it finds a good home.


----------



## LowWatt

The only strat style guitar I've ever bonded with. They play incredibly easy and sound fantastic.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Ooops...
Realized I didn’t post a link. Went back and added it to the OP.


----------



## butterknucket

I've sat a few feet away from Lorne Lofsky many times and watched him play. He seems to like his. I believe those are Seymour Duncan Cool Rails.


----------



## SWLABR

A couple really good guitar players in my high school played these. They were in the same band. One was a Strat looking plain, really sharp though. The other one... the lead guitarists was more "Super-Strat". 
I had a chance to buy one of these a couple years ago. It was in a Home Hardware. I guess the owner (or family member) was selling it through the store. It wasn't single coils though. HSH I think. Really, really regret not snagging it. I think it was $350 also.


----------



## player99

I played one all through high school. I would buy this one if it was the same finish, mine was a burst like the SRV strat. I am keeping a look out for one with the same finish.


----------



## McGill

2manyGuitars said:


> Even though the title says Yamaha, someone will snap this up quick.
> If this weren’t so far outside the city, it would have been gone before I even saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are very playable guitars.I have a Steve Lukather
> Signature model 1983 (*RS1010SL* )
> Everything I left stock. Ebony neck is super smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever buys this guitar in Perth will be getting a deal on an excellent. guitar.
> 
> View attachment 349706
> 
> 
> View attachment 349707


----------



## Okay Player

2manyGuitars said:


> If this weren’t so far outside the city, it would have been gone before I even saw it.


I had that same thought while I was scrolling this morning. I did finally snag myself a Strymon Flint though.


----------



## Stephenlouis

I sent him a trade offer, nothing to lose.

I see he has updated the advert. He has gotten back to me with a question on one guitar. I mentioned I'm in BC this time

He is not going to ship, oh well.


----------



## GuitarT

I'd be all over that. Serial number puts it at December 1983. I haven't played an old Roadstar/Blazer I haven't liked. One of the low priced hidden gems out there.


----------



## SaucyJack

I played an RS440 for years...and years. Good guitar and tough as a tele.


----------



## player99

There are 2 or 3 gacks on it. Frets are worn but level.


----------



## jfk911

Okay Player said:


> I had that same thought while I was scrolling this morning. I did finally snag myself a Strymon Flint though.


I was looking at that and the Ola yesterday, I guess its down to the Ola ha


----------



## Okay Player

jfk911 said:


> I was looking at that and the Ola yesterday, I guess its down to the Ola ha


Super nice, dude. I emailed him and within a couple hours we had met up and the deal was done. My instinct is always to try to get a better deal but his prices were so reasonable I didn't bother. I'm sure it's no secret that Strymon prices are escalating quickly.


----------



## Permanent Waves

SaucyJack said:


> I played an RS440 for years...and years. Good guitar and tough as a tele.


I had a black one - loved it. It was $336 plus tax at Steve's in1986. I preferred the tremolo on that to the one in the original post, plus it had a string lock. I wish I had kept it. I eventually upgraded to a RG560 and I eventually grew to hate the 560 and got rid of it. Michael J Fox played a RS430 in "Back to the Future" - I got a kick out of that the first time I saw it.


----------



## SaucyJack

Permanent Waves said:


> I had a black one - loved it. It was $336 plus tax at Steve's in1986. I preferred the tremolo on that to the one in the original post, plus it had a string lock. I wish I had kept it. I eventually upgraded to a RG560 and I eventually grew to hate the 560 and got rid of it. Michael J Fox played a RS430 in "Back to the Future" - I got a kick out of that the first time I saw it.


Mine came from the same shop but in '85. Cost around $500 I think. The guitar sat in a case for a couple of years or more while I searched for parts for the Pro Rock'r trem. Parts could be found but were expensive.


----------



## Distortion

I have had a HH Road Star 2 up for sale several times at that price and not even a sniff.


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## Chito

Ooops...


----------



## Distortion

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 350263


dreamer.He will find out.


----------



## Diablo

i guess he figures it easier to come down in a negotiation than to go up.
unfortunate that he wasted peoples time though.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Diablo said:


> i guess he figures it easier to come down in a negotiation than to go up.
> unfortunate that he wasted peoples time though.


Different seller.


----------



## Diablo

2manyGuitars said:


> Different seller.


ahhh...flippers.
Im on 4 hrs sleep today, I can tell a lot of shit is going to go right over my head. I should probably get off the internet.


----------



## Distortion

2manyGuitars said:


> Different seller.


yes this flipper will get bitten in the hass on this one. LOL


----------

